# BF Atomizer Collection



## Andre (7/3/15)

My collection. Need more Reos!
From left to right, authentic atomizers unless otherwise stated: Nuppin, Cyclops, Chalice III, Odin, Reomizer2, Cyclone, Darang (clone), Omerta (clone) and at the back the Derringer (clone). Marquis on the way.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/3/15)

Wow what a collection!

Left to right in order of preference?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/3/15)

That Chalice III though....

Awesome collection @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (7/3/15)

Andre said:


> My collection. Need more Reos!
> From left to right, authentic atomizers unless otherwise stated: Nuppin, Cyclops, Chalice III, Odin, Reomizer2, Cyclone, Darang (clone), Omerta (clone) and at the back the Derringer (clone). Marquis on the way.


What would you say is the best one of the lot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Silver said:


> Wow what a collection!
> 
> Left to right in order of preference?





JW Flynn said:


> What would you say is the best one of the lot?


That is more or less in order of preference, but other factors (juice, do I want throat hit or smoother, am I going out or not, etc) do play a role as well. Except for the Derringer, which is still being tested.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel (10/3/15)

seems my journey has only started , very impressive lineup there sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/3/15)

awesome collection @Andre 
you will certainly need more reos to match them all up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (11/3/15)

odin number 2 wow very sexy many vapes to come with her

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> odin number 2 wow very sexy many vapes to come with her


Now u need a slick black drip tip for it!


----------



## lulu.antiflag (11/3/15)

Yea agreed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/3/15)

Wow! What an awesome collection you have there @Andre! Just beautiful 
Looks stunning @lulu.antiflag! Aggree with @Yiannaki, a black drip tip will just complete it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> odin number 2 wow very sexy many vapes to come with her


Looks great, mate. Enjoy.


----------

